# Starter bow



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

wat is a good starter cheap starter bow for a 16 year old?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Have you ever shot any bow before? What are you planning to do with it? Targets only? Deer hunting?

How much are you looking to spend?

Ryan

.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i havent shot a bow before and i want it for deer hunting


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

when I wanted to start getting into bowhunting, I just went to cabelas, they hooked me up with everything I needed just to get started, spend bout $400, but they were very very helpful, just throwin some options out there, just stop at a archery shop, and I"m sure someon would be more than willing to help a bowhunter out.

Tator


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

We can all give you ideas and our 2 cents worth, but the best thing to do is go to a *GOOD* bow shop and tell them what you are looking forand set some kind of base budget for it. There are some like me, I love bow hunting and have almost $900 in my outfit. That's about what I have in my shotgun and rifle combined. But a good shop can put you on a nice outfit (new or used ) fairly reasonably. Be warned bowhuntning can be very addictive!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

well if your gogin with an all around starter bow, everyone usually rolls with a pse i had some intermediate bow befor my pse then i got a pse and now im gogin to get like a bowtech tribute, you could get a pse predator package.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I recommend like the others and find a good Pro Shop. In addition to this if there is a club near you check it out and ask around. I would guess you could find out alot of info there in a short timeframe plus find out which shops are good and which aren't.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Go into a good shop and if they take trades, they likely can get you into a bow for not all tht much. The reason you need to go into a good shop is thta you need to be measured for draw length and also to set up sights if you want them, and perhaps to try some relases or other shooting aids to see what you like the best. I love to hunt and shoot my bows, but if you get a bow that does not fit right, or is too heavy, or just now set up right you will likely now be shooting to your potential. You will then start thinking that this is not for you, and quit or start shooting habits that will keep you from shooting well. All of these will be averted if you get the right help and get started with the right gear for you. Have fun, and start looking for that summer job, bow hunting will get you wanting more cool stuff.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The way I see it there are 3 ways to go about getting into bow hunting.

1. Go to a GOOD bow shop, Cabelas, Bass Pro
2. Talk to someone you are friends with that bow hunts and has KILLED animals with a bow before. Only an experienced bowman will be of any real help.
3. Spend alot of money, realise you have mesed up, and then take advice number 1 or 2!

You should be able to get a pretty decent hunting bow for around 300 dollars. I like Bear bows myself, had pretty good luck with Hoyt, and PSE, but my baby is an old Onieda Golden Eagle. In my hands that bow is death on anything from 0-50 yards. If you are lucky someday you will find a bow that you can say the same thing about.

WARNING, bow hunting is very addictive, and can be expensive if you get "hooked"!

At last count my inventory read something like this.

*Compound bows*

3 Bear
1 Hoyt
1 Golden Eagle

*Recurves*

1 Bear
1 Martin

*Crossbows*

1 Barnett

*Arrows*

At any given time atleast 6 dosen bare shafts(components), 2 dosen finsihed, 8-10 that need work, and a full quiver on every bow that I hunt with, not to mention the large collection of damaged ones I keep around to steal inserts and UNI nocks from.

*Broadheads*

Where do I start? My top desk drawer is full of assorted brands and models in all states of condition ranging from need to be scraped to new in the box, along with atleast a dozen mounted and razor sharp ready to go hunting.

*Fletching, arrow building, and other Equipment*

Currently, 2 Grayling Jigs with an assortment of clamps, and a Bitsenberger Dial-O-Fletch, atleast 1200 assorted veins. A drawer full of allen wrenches, levels, squares, pliers, and other tools. Not to mention a portable bow press and lazer tuning quide. And don't forget spare quivers, sights, rests, and a assortment of nuts and bolts that fit bows long since traded off.

I could probably sell all my bows and equipment tomorrow and get enough money to take 6 months vacation in Europe, but what would be the fun in that?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

whelen said it pretty good, a pro-shop will fit you for a bes suited (size) bow. That's how it worked with me at Cabelas, and I just told them I was looking to spend X amount of dollars, and he recommened a bow for me, and it lasted 6years up until I finally upgraded to a Hoyt Ultratec, helluva nice bow, and will last me years, or until I try buy a new one without the wife knowing :******:


----------

